# Why do you love snowboarding??



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You may find some reasons over here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/93233-snowboard-poetry-contest.html


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

It gets me out of the house!!!!!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

here's one, would you rather;

your wife/husband/BF/GF etc.?

or

snowboarding?

you can't have both.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm just wonderin what type of wax to use on her?????


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> you can't have both.


Objection! Can work very well together 

It's the other way around. High up in the checklist: does he shred? Yes? Check. No? Move on...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

neni said:


> Objection! Can work very well together
> 
> It's the other way around. High up in the checklist: does he shred? Yes? Check. No? Move on...


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap:

Sounds about right.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I snowboard to get chicks!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you have a very difficult task because those who don't know will never get it with just words. those who do know have little need to read about it from someone who does not ride. nothing personal

i think if most were honest they would say it's a fashion show, social party with friends, and mostly something fun to do on the winter weekends with the fam. all good and valid reasons imo, but not the heart of it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I snowboard so that I can provide free material for some shill on the internet to reproduce it for their own personal gain.

Its fucking rad.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:snowboard4:
i"ll bite on this one

There are 2 main reasons for me:

1. it allows me time to bond with my kids doing an activity they both love.
2. It's the personal challenge. I for sure am not a natural on a board, and I struggle many times trying to ride better, and faster in control. The feeling of satisfaction and accomplishment, when I learn/master a new technique is great. This is a sport that I can do myself, and also with others , so it allows me a lot of freedom.

I like the outdoors, and it has brought me a new appreciation for the winter. Previously I had been a summer person (beach and fishing). I am also much older than most who have just gotten in to the sport, so for record, it is never too late to learn. I like many other here started later in life in my fifties 

As to what draws me back.
It's Fun!
It's easier on my knees than skiing.
I like to occasionally face plant and or scorpion :hairy:
I get to wear a go pro on my helmet 
I'm going through a mid life crisis
It gets me out of the house doing an activity

Cheers and good luck on your article


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Because I like to make winter my bitch!:jumping1:

Actually, it's my adrenaline fix or my mind goes insane.
I ride motorcycle in the summer.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

*try it....*

rent a board, go to the hill and get a lesson... I was hooked the first time I made a real turn... no slippy sliding just edge and snow... ahhhhh


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

KansasNoob said:


> rent a board, go to the hill and get a lesson... I was hooked the first time I made a real turn... no slippy sliding just edge and snow... ahhhhh


Yep. Addicting on first use.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Because cocaine.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I love Lamp!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You are a lamp.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I always thought I was bright, and had that certain spark!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Just don't flick my switch!!!!!

Or I'll go off!!!!!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Just don't flick my switch!!!!!
> 
> Or I'll go off!!!!!


I won't flick your switch! I don't go that way.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> I won't flick your switch! I don't go that way.


That post just turned me on!!!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> Actually, it's my adrenaline fix or my mind goes insane.
> I ride motorcycle in the summer.





KansasNoob said:


> rent a board, go to the hill and get a lesson... I was hooked the first time I made a real turn... no slippy sliding just edge and snow... ahhhhh





Donutz said:


> Yep. Addicting on first use.


You know,.. In the past I have compared my immediate and intense interest and addiction to snowboarding to how I feel about riding motorcycles myself. And just like with motorcycles,… In the beginning I crashed and got hurt my first few times riding while I was getting it figured out. (….got a nice little 40 year old scar on my shin from a head on with another bikes knobby tire! LOL!!)

And just like with motorcycles,..? ….and as has been said here already? If you don't "get it?" You _NEVER_ will! It didn't matter how hurt I got or how risky the whole proposition might be. I knew _immediately_ that snowboarding was for me!!!!

First linked turn,..? No turning back!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cause I is the foolish :jumping1::injured::facepalm3::finger1:

A snowboarder is a deranged fool.
Who will sacrifice the warmth of hearth, softness of a woman and a belly of fine food.
Who will steal the opportunity to snake his best friend’s line.
Who will suffer ridicule of family and friend for his antics.
Who will disappear into each single endless moment.
Who will whoop, holler and giggle while careening toward certain death.
Who wills secretly, a death…riding free and wild.
Who will, upon death, reply…”who has truly lived but a fool?"

btw if you use it ^ we's all here want the creditz


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm more curious to what publication this is going to be printed in.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He will probably read it from his blog to his mates as he throws another shrimp on the barbie.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

But did the dingo eat his wallaby?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually I think it was during a trip to the outback that the wallaby ate his dingo.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh, I love riding because I can walk out my door in 5 minutes and be at the lift in another 2 minutes..... Or maybe I live here because I love snowboarding.... Not sure.


----------



## Nicool333 (Jan 6, 2014)

Runway said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm writing a series of articles on snowboarding and am wanting to know why people love it snow much. Basically, I want to know what makes it such as special adventure, why, and what draws you back, time and time again to the mountain.
> 
> ...


I dont' know if I have much wisdom or insight into this question...but I will say that I have been snowboarding for 23 years now. I've loved it since day one and maybe love it even more now. Sounds cheesy but I watch snowboarding videos all summer. Even dragged wifey into it and now she loves it too. Pretty much anyone who knows me knows I snowboard.

First day; mom was in line to rent skis for my brother and I and I looked up at the mountain and there she was...long green hair flowing behind her. Straightedge Hardcore patches all over her jacket and pants; just a badass sight to behold. She laid down like six solid slashy carves and then skimmed through the huge puddle at the bottom of the hill (it was late season). That was it. Decision made. Well I proceeded to fall on my ass all day long, despite a lesson from a hard boot alpine rider guy. But that vision of that girl kept me trying and trying and trying. I think 4 or 5 hours later, I made a heelside turn without actually washing out my edge. It was the best feeling ever!

So that's all I did through middle school and high school...saved every penny for tickets to Wachusett Mountain and get a board...and constantly bug my parents to drive me to the mountain...all for that same feeling. Ultimately saved up and got my first setup: Burton Cruise 165 with triple straps and a pair of rubber rain boots (didn't have money for those fancy Airwalks at the time). Over the years, went through the various phases of the sport; Big pants; check, short board; check, baseless bindings; check, wide stance; check. The snow ballerina phase didn't last long. Moved to Colorado after high school and rode Steamboat for 2 years and then Summit County for 4. Got pretty good and became a bit of a snowboarding jock...hucking 7s, launching cliffs, backcountry booters, and all that. Powder slaying Colorado through college and then some, for 6 years was simply epic. 

So my long winded answer to your question: What keeps me going back to the mountain over and over again after all these years? It's so cliche but so true... Its freedom. Freedom to do whatever I want without being judged. Freedom to get lost in the trees slaying turns with nothing but the sound of the snow beneath me. Freedom to view every mountain as an empty canvas and every type of snow as a new medium. Freedom to be with my best friends and have great adventures together...and of course the freedom to make new friends through this great (so called) sport.

Needless to say; I still love snowboarding as much as ever.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> Oh, I love riding because I can walk out my door in 5 minutes and be at the lift in another 2 minutes..... Or maybe I live here because I love snowboarding.... Not sure.


Hmmm... grewing up slope side didn't make for the love of it for me. Did begin to snowboard cos it was the new hot thing back then (no love, just curiosity). Stayed with it cos it was better than skiing  but it still just one of the many things one does, no special love. Then the first day in pow: ka-tschang! Even tho it was a horribly strenuous day... got stuck with my small camber board and had to dig out and fight my way out of the deep countless times... vividly remember that day :laugh: but the moment the speed was sufficient that the board began to float on top, the spray, the surfy light feeling... awww totally addicted ever since


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

CassMT said:


> you have a very difficult task because those who don't know will never get it with just words. those who do know have little need to read about it from someone who does not ride.


Yes, this.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Nicool333 said:


> m was in line to rent skis for my brother and I and I looked up at the mountain and there she was...long green hair flowing behind her. Straightedge Hardcore patches all over her jacket and pants; just a badass sight to behold. She laid down like six solid slashy carves and then skimmed through the huge puddle at the bottom of the hill (it was late season). That was it. Decision made. Well I proceeded to fall on my ass all day long, despite a lesson from a hard boot alpine rider guy. But that vision of that girl kept me trying and trying and trying. I think 4 or 5 hours later, I made a heelside turn without actually washing out my edge. It was the best feeling ever!


Yeah, 23 years ago that was probably a guy with long hair. But hey, we're not here to judge!


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

OP


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

augie said:


> OP


Because he's not getting the answers he wants for his book.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Why did you post a photo of your ugly child?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Can't post yoga pants, might as well post angry cats.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

2 words...

Adrenaline Rush


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I grew up in a part of Maine where everyone skis (or snowboards nowadays.) The land of non-profit community hills, below 1000' and with one chair that costs $6 to ride all day. Like Canadian kids playing hockey, I slide on snow because its just what we do. I keep thinking I am going back to skiing because I am old and sick of being on my ass...but then I got a pretty sick set up for $400. When I realize that's the price for a pair of mediocre ski boots...I just keep snowboarding.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EastCoastChris said:


> I grew up in a part of Maine where everyone skis (or snowboards nowadays.) The land of non-profit community hills, below 1000' and with one chair that costs $6 to ride all day. Like Canadian kids playing hockey, I slide on snow because its just what we do. I keep thinking I am going back to skiing because I am old and sick of being on my ass...but then I got a pretty sick set up for $400. When I realize that's the price for a pair of mediocre ski boots...I just keep snowboarding.


DON'T DO IT! RAGE! RAGE AGAINST THE DYING OF THE LIGHT! :hairy:


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Because it is more fun than sitting on the couch watching football or basketball.


----------



## Runway (Aug 27, 2013)

CassMT said:


> you have a very difficult task because those who don't know will never get it with just words. those who do know have little need to read about it from someone who does not ride. nothing personal
> 
> i think if most were honest they would say it's a fashion show, social party with friends, and mostly something fun to do on the winter weekends with the fam. all good and valid reasons imo, but not the heart of it


You're spot on. But my aim is to try explain it to people who don't get it, and use words to put pictures of awesomeness into their brains.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I think a huge part of it is how stimulating it is. Everyday life can be dull, and make you disengage. While snowboarding, your senses are all actively engaged, always alert and reading the next few turns. It has excitement and danger. You can go fast, dodge trees and rocks, fly long distances. It can activate a HEALTHY stress response. The kind that gives you little superpowers (having superpowers is fun) to get you through something sketchy and then turns off. How many people out there live their whole waking lives in a runaway stress response that never seems to subside? Your body is active, constantly balancing, absorbing terrain, managing forces, and shaping turns. It can be quite a workout if you want it to be, and the benefits of exercise are well-documented. It's an expressive art. It may take a snowboarder's (or skier's) eye, but even the track left in the snow can tell you about the rider. You can often see the joy in someone's turns, or their precision and consistency, or their degree of skill, or their intensity and power, or flow, or that they wrecked and broke their nose, just from the mark they leave on the snow. It's a challenge. You get to face and overcome fear. Runs that used to be too steep and scary become more fun things you get to do. It rewards the pursuit of mastery. There are always new skills to learn and old skills to refine, and doing so opens up more terrain and more creative/expressive options. You get to breathe fresh air and spray your friends with snow.

If you don't feel vigorously, joyfully, and unquestionably alive, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Nicool333 (Jan 6, 2014)

stillz said:


> I think a huge part of it is how stimulating it is. Everyday life can be dull, and make you disengage. While snowboarding, your senses are all actively engaged, always alert and reading the next few turns. It has excitement and danger. You can go fast, dodge trees and rocks, fly long distances. It can activate a HEALTHY stress response. The kind that gives you little superpowers (having superpowers is fun) to get you through something sketchy and then turns off. How many people out there live their whole waking lives in a runaway stress response that never seems to subside? Your body is active, constantly balancing, absorbing terrain, managing forces, and shaping turns. It can be quite a workout if you want it to be, and the benefits of exercise are well-documented. It's an expressive art. It may take a snowboarder's (or skier's) eye, but even the track left in the snow can tell you about the rider. You can often see the joy in someone's turns, or their precision and consistency, or their degree of skill, or their intensity and power, or flow, or that they wrecked and broke their nose, just from the mark they leave on the snow. It's a challenge. You get to face and overcome fear. Runs that used to be too steep and scary become more fun things you get to do. It rewards the pursuit of mastery. There are always new skills to learn and old skills to refine, and doing so opens up more terrain and more creative/expressive options. You get to breathe fresh air and spray your friends with snow.
> 
> If you don't feel vigorously, joyfully, and unquestionably alive, you're doing it wrong.


I love this...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nicool333 said:


> I love this...



Didn't read the wall of text at first :embarrased1: but now I did and yea... +1 :thumbsup:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Argo said:


> He will probably read it from his blog to his mates as he throws another shrimp on the barbie.....





BurtonAvenger said:


> But did the dingo eat his wallaby?





Argo said:


> Actually I think it was during a trip to the outback that the wallaby ate his dingo.


Paul Hogan has a lot to answer for... they're fucking prawns, not shrimp!!!

And the only reason the dingo ate the wallaby was because there was a fat kid riding to school in its pouch which slowed him down.


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

I think two quotes I read from this forum can summarize it well:
"We stand sideways. We sleep on floors in cramped resort hotel rooms. We get up early and go to sleep late. We've been mocked. We are relentless. We dream it, we make it, we break it, we fix it. We create. We destroy. We wreck ourselves day in and day out and yet we stomp that one trick or find that one line that keeps us coming back. We progress.
We Snowboard"

"Its a pure moment, it isn't about biaxial fiberglass or torque reinforcements, its about finding death's door, ringing the doorbell and running like hell."


----------



## Runway (Aug 27, 2013)

stillz said:


> I think a huge part of it is how stimulating it is. Everyday life can be dull, and make you disengage. While snowboarding, your senses are all actively engaged, always alert and reading the next few turns. It has excitement and danger. You can go fast, dodge trees and rocks, fly long distances. It can activate a HEALTHY stress response. The kind that gives you little superpowers (having superpowers is fun) to get you through something sketchy and then turns off. How many people out there live their whole waking lives in a runaway stress response that never seems to subside? Your body is active, constantly balancing, absorbing terrain, managing forces, and shaping turns. It can be quite a workout if you want it to be, and the benefits of exercise are well-documented. It's an expressive art. It may take a snowboarder's (or skier's) eye, but even the track left in the snow can tell you about the rider. You can often see the joy in someone's turns, or their precision and consistency, or their degree of skill, or their intensity and power, or flow, or that they wrecked and broke their nose, just from the mark they leave on the snow. It's a challenge. You get to face and overcome fear. Runs that used to be too steep and scary become more fun things you get to do. It rewards the pursuit of mastery. There are always new skills to learn and old skills to refine, and doing so opens up more terrain and more creative/expressive options. You get to breathe fresh air and spray your friends with snow.
> 
> If you don't feel vigorously, joyfully, and unquestionably alive, you're doing it wrong.



This is AWESOME! Just logged on and hadn't realised there were this many responses. Exactly what I was after. Agree there is something magical about being on a mountain, away from the city and away from work, where it's just you and the snow. Fresh air, snow, trees, freezing cold yet all rugged up, the challenge of going down difficult terrain. It's this sort of stuff that I think most people who aren't involved can't identify with.


----------

